# how to write proposal



## ahmed hassn (12 مارس 2010)

[Writing a Research Proposal
If you wish to undertake a PhD in the Engineering Faculty, you have to write a
research proposal. Typically, you develop your proposal based on the preliminary research you complete during twelve months as a MEngSc student. The research proposal, known as the Transfer Report for students transferring from MEngSc to a PhD, is a formal, detailed proposal which outlines the research you will undertake to complete your PhD. Guidelines about how to write the proposal and what
information to include are given here.
Purposes of a research proposal
The purposes of a research proposal are:
•to propose a research project which is worthwhile and which will result in a
significant contribution to knowledge;
•to formulate a detailed plan of the project (the plan for action);
•to ensure that the research is achievable using the proposed methodology in the given time and with the stated resources.
Audience of the research proposal
The research proposal is presented both in a written report and at a seminar. The
audience is usually your supervisor(s), other academic staff in your department
who are expert in your field, and sometimes external examiners.

Benefits for you in writing the research proposal
Writing a research proposal
•forces you to structure your thinking. You need to determine exactly what is
involved in your research project, to plan each stage of the research in detail and
to provide the rationale for each stage of your work. You need to analyse the
practicalities and problems involved in conducting the research program, to
predict any problems that might arise and to make contingency plans to
overcome these problems.
•provides you with a detailed plan of action and achievable milestones.
•forces you to write clearly and convincingly.
•provides you with a useful document for discussion and feedback from your
supervisor and others.

Suggested steps in devising a research proposal
1. Conduct a preliminary review of relevant previous studies in the field to identify a problem within your field that needs to be investigated.
2. Carry out some preliminary research to help you focus the topic of your
research.
3. Establish some research questions and propose some hypotheses to be tested.
4. Assess whether the project has enough in it to constitute a Master’s or a PhD
project. Your supervisors are best placed to advise you about this.
5. Devise a comprehensive, detailed plan of the stages of the research.
6. Plan the methodology to be used at each stage of the research.
7. Identify resources required to complete the research.
8. Provide realistic estimates of the time to be taken for particular tasks.
Remember that preparing a proposal is an iterative process. You will need to
discuss a number of drafts with your supervisors before you complete the final
draft.

Suggested format for the research proposal
There are no formal requirements for the format of a research proposal so you will need to discuss the format for your proposal with your supervisor. To help you devise an effective proposal, here are some suggestions of what a proposal might contain and how it can be presented.

1. Introduction:
Introduce the topic of your research project. Present the context for the proposed
research by outlining the background field. Move from an outline of the general
problems of interest in the field to the particular problem which will be investigated in your project. Establish the significance of the research and indicate the contributions that the research will make.
2. Aims of the Research:
Clearly state the aims of the research.
3. Literature Review:
Critically review relevant previous research and, by identifying any gaps in the
existing knowledge in your field, establish the need for your particular research
project. A significant part of your research during the first year as a MEngSc
student will consist of reading and reviewing important studies in your field. The review, together with the discussion of any already completed preliminary work, will provide the basis for your proposed research plan.

4. Preliminary Research:
Report and discuss the research work that you have already completed. Establish that you have made a worthwhile start to your research.
5. Research Plan:
Provide a detailed plan of the research that needs to be undertaken to achieve the stated aims of your research. The research design should show that the research is feasible and that it will yield useful evidence to achieve the research aims. The research plan may include the following subsections.
Method:
Outline the methodology you will use and clearly justify the selection of this
particular methodology. Describe the materials, equipment, testing
procedures and analytical techniques. Discuss the reasons why you will use a
particular technique, discuss predicted outcomes and outline your
contingency plans if things do not go as expected.

Research questions or hypotheses:
State the research questions which the research will investigate and answer.
State the hypotheses which will be tested.
Stages in the research:
Provide a detailed explanation of the stages in the research and the major tasks
to be undertaken within each stage. Demonstrate that you have carefully
considered the best way to achieve the aims of each stage of your work by
providing as much detail in your plan as possible. If possible, identify
measurable outcomes for each stage of the research.
Resources required:
Identify the resources needed to conduct the research and ascertain their
availability.
Time line:
Establish the timetable for the important tasks in your research and present it
in a table or list. Provide realistic estimates of the times when you will start
and finish important aspects of your research such as the review of the
literature and stages in your experimental and analytical work. Include written
tasks such as beginning and ending chapters and completing the thesis. Also
include seminar presentations reporting various stages of your research. A
thorough well-considered timetable demonstrates that the research can be
completed in time.
6. References:
List the references cited in your proposal.
Useful References
Guides to conducting research
Cryer, P. (1996) The Research Student’s Guide to Success, Open University
Press, Buckingham.
Phillips, E.M. and Pugh, D.S. (1987) How to get a Ph.D.: A handbook for
students and their supervisors, Open University Press, Milton Keynes.
Guides to writing proposals and theses
Evans, D. (1995) How to Write a Better Thesis or Report, Melbourne
University Press, Melbourne.
Locke, L., Spirduso, W. and Silverman, S. (1990) Proposals That Work: A
Guide for Planning Dissertations and Grant Proposals, Sage Publications,
London.
Madsen, D. (1992) Successful Dissertations and Theses, Jossey-Bass, San
Francisco.
Mauch, J.E. and Birch, J.W. (1983) Guide to the Successful Thesis and
Dissertation. Conception to Publication: a Handbook for Students and
Faculty, Marcell Dekker Inc., New York.
Online guides to writing proposals
Research Degrees Guide to Writing a Research Proposal, UTS Faculty of
Education
http://www.education.uts.edu.au/research/degrees/guide.html
Thesis Proposals: A Brief Guide, The Learning Centre, Online Library, The
University of New South Wales
http://www.lc.unsw.edu.au/onlib/print/thesis_p.html​[/RIGHT][/LEFT][/LEFT]


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سلمت يداك يــا أخ أحمد على الموضوع الجديد والرائع

مجهود أكثر من جبار : ) 

جزاك الله كل خير عليه 

و**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذ احمد


----------



## الغزال الشارد (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كتير الكم 
بس ازا سمحتوا ممكن تقترحو علي موضوع ل proposal لانه الدكتور طلب يكون الموضوع مشكلة هندسية وانامو عارفة ايش اختار مع العلم انا لسا سنة تانية هندسة مدنية


----------

